# Jr.Emperor Pen Kit



## Toni (Feb 12, 2011)

Anyone know where this kit is still available? I know Gary Pye carries them just curious if anyone else is.


----------



## TerryBlanchard (Feb 12, 2011)

Craft Supplies USA, just turned one that I got yesterday


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 12, 2011)

TerryBlanchard said:


> Craft Supplies USA, just turned one that I got yesterday


 

You got a Jr Emp. from CSUSA yesterday?  Did you build a time machine and not tell us???  :biggrin:


----------



## LouCee (Feb 12, 2011)

Shipping just keeps  getting slower.


----------



## Toni (Feb 12, 2011)

I dont see any on there site


----------



## MyKidsDad (Feb 12, 2011)

CSUSA doesn't carry them anymore. They closed them out a while back.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 12, 2011)

Toni, I just sent you a PM.


----------



## TerryBlanchard (Feb 13, 2011)

OOPS am I bad, Jr. Statesman sorry Toni.  Typed before I thought


----------



## jonathan1981 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi all, 
I'm trying ton find a emperor pen kit too but CSUSA doesn't have it in stock.  Somebody know another place?

Thanks
Jonathan


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Sep 28, 2011)

I think Smitty is carrying some right now.
http://www.smittyspenworks.com/servlet/StoreFront


----------



## bitshird (Sep 28, 2011)

Smitty is doing a pre buy, but the price is good if you can stand the wait..


----------



## jonathan1981 (Sep 28, 2011)

*emperor pen kit*

And in Canada somebody know a seller of this pen kit?
Thanks again
Jonathan


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 28, 2011)

*Jr Emperor on order*



Buzzzz4 said:


> I think Smitty is carrying some right now.
> http://www.smittyspenworks.com/servlet/StoreFront


 I have Emperors.  Jr Emperors are on order but not in stock.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 28, 2011)

*I don't think so..*



jonathan1981 said:


> And in Canada somebody know a seller of this pen kit?
> Thanks again
> Jonathan


 
I don't think so because I have a few order from there, but I will ship to Canada.


----------



## arioux (Sep 28, 2011)

jonathan1981 said:


> And in Canada somebody know a seller of this pen kit?
> Thanks again
> Jonathan



Nerver find one in Canada.  If you are in a hurry i can send you a link in Australia.  If not wait for Smitty, great man do deal with and the best price around..


----------

